# My wife filed for the divorce!



## Malibu17 (Nov 30, 2007)

My wife filed for the divorce today...much to my approval. If you had read any of my previous posts over the last year and a half you would understand why. We're both ready for closure and moving on.

Neither one of us have anyone else (at least I don't think she does), but there were MANY issues that destroyed our 21 year marriage...NOT even a lot of counseling could help. We're done. I retained an atty over a month ago, but was going through the business valuation process (as advised by atty), before I would file...so my wife got tired of waiting and filed before me.

I went over to her house tonight and she talked my head off...about her atty and the divorce process. We both briefly compared our attys and fees. Even though the divorce is tragic and will be VERY expensive for me...we both agree that we want a civil, amicable divorce...as much as possible. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

I wish you and your wife the best in life and much happiness. Divorce is a terrible thing. It sound like you put up a good fight. Good luck to the both of you!


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Good luck. I know how hard all of this is and how complicated it gets when a business is involved.


----------



## badeth (Aug 16, 2009)

Malibu17 said:


> My wife filed for the divorce today...much to my approval. If you had read any of my previous posts over the last year and a half you would understand why. We're both ready for closure and moving on.
> 
> Neither one of us have anyone else (at least I don't think she does), but there were MANY issues that destroyed our 21 year marriage...NOT even a lot of counseling could help. We're done. I retained an atty over a month ago, but was going through the business valuation process (as advised by atty), before I would file...so my wife got tired of waiting and filed before me.
> 
> I went over to her house tonight and she talked my head off...about her atty and the divorce process. We both briefly compared our attys and fees. Even though the divorce is tragic and will be VERY expensive for me...we both agree that we want a civil, amicable divorce...as much as possible. We'll see how it goes.


I know how hard it is to end a 21 year marriage. Dunno the reason behind your divorce, but I wish that you and your wife would end the divorce without any resentment or whatsoever.

Do you know that my husband filed a divorce just few months ago? We had a good relationship and worked things out well, but he woke up one day and insisted for a divorce.I was quiet dubious then, so I searched for Michigan divorce laws. I found out that the legal grounds for divorce is very lenient. Divorce can be granted by our state if the marriage is deemed to be irreparable. However, I'll try to persuade my husband to fix our marriage and stop the divorce.


----------



## Malibu17 (Nov 30, 2007)

Badeth, I wish you the best in reconciling with your husband. I told my wife I didn't really want the divorce if we could reconcile successfully (key word: successfully), but she seemed indifferent and filed anyway...which I did approve for closure, if we couldn't reconcile...

We talk a lot, mainly about the kids and both agree we want the divorce to be amicable and civil.


----------

